# Moving Maadi to 6th October tips needed



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi 

1. Does anyone know a good removal company or just a good set of guys with a flatbed truck

2. Anyone know of any cleaners looking for work up there 

3. Also Driver with car and how much it should be a month (pm on this one) we don't going up...

4. Any coffee mornings book group etc.


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

Problem is you are searching for 'Good' service


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

why move to 6th october :confused2:
- its like living in England and moving to Scotland


----------

